# Informal meets - North Yorks and Leics



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Right then, considering all the posts on the subject of informal meets, my own included (see Aircraft/railway enthusiasts?) If anyone would like to join me and t'partner at

a. Leeds DA C&CC rally this weekend (we shall be there sat night) attending the North York Moors Railway steam Gala, lots of LNER steam, :lol: details in Out and About supp.

b. East Mids MCS C&CC Rally at Quorn Station Great Central Railway weekend of 26th to 28th Oct 07

either just turn up or drop me a PM or whatever the normal method is.
will be glad to meet you and swing a few lanterns.

Pete.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Now that will be some "weekend"... party on down dudes.

Johnny F


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Now that will be some "weekend"... party on down dudes.
> 
> Johnny F


Which one? ........ or both?  I'm sure both will be great

Pete


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Pete why don't you add them to the calendar see >HERE<


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> Pete why don't you add them to the calendar see >HERE<


I put the Leics DA one on yesterday, was waiting for new out and about to come out so that I could post directions. Mind you i have not checked to see if it went through.

Pete


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

THEPOET said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > Pete why don't you add them to the calendar see >HERE<
> ...


PS; Have just checked calender and its not on Hum? not sure what went wrong. If got time today will re-enter

Pete


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
They have to be approved by rally staff (Maybe mods can do as well) and approved for grammar and the likes.

Steve


----------

